# problème iPod classic après (petite) chute



## sbobiz (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a toutes et tous, 

Voila, j'ai un (gros) soucis, j'ai un iPod classic 80go, l'autre jour il a fait une petite chute. Après sa chute je trouvait qu'il ramé pas mal, alors je l'ai reboot (home+menu) et la, plus aucun son, plus de playlist, plus rien  Je l'ai ensuite branché sur itunes, et la évidement il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas a accedé au contenu de l'ipod, et qu'il faut que je reset usine.. Dans le gestionnaire de disque il apparait bien et l'espace disque est bien occupé. Actuellement je tente un recover avec http://www.recovermyipod.com/ il retrouve bien toutes mes musique, ce qui me laisse a pensé qu'il n'est pas si endommagé. J'aimerais donc savoir si des personnes ont eu le meme problème que moi, si une opération est envisageable sans le remettre a zéro, et savoir si je fait restauration avec itunes vas-t-il me formaté l'ipod ?

Je m'excuse par avance pour la longueur de mon post, j'espère que vous pourrez m'apporter une solution, en vous remerciant.


----------



## wakker (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à toi, je suis exactement dans le même cas de figure... Essai cette technique si il monte sur le bureau, c'est celle qui me permet darriver au résultat le plus satisfaisant.

Affiche les fichiers cachés via ce widget -> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/developer/hiddenfiles.html puis dans les dossiers "iPod_control>Music" récupère les MP3.

J'espère t'avoir aider ^^


----------

